# 10V Netzgerät (DC/DC Wandler)



## Markus (14 Mai 2007)

hallo

kann mir jemand einen link zu einem 10V Netzgerät geben?

Ich kannte solche dinger mal von murr, die hatten 24V eingang und 10V ausgang. finde diese biester aber nicht auf der homepage...

oder gibts das auch von siemens? bitte mit bestellnummer wenns keine umstände macht, danke!


----------



## eYe (14 Mai 2007)

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/pr...=795c6d00deecfbdd16aeff3917ecc9b8&pdf=4_8.pdf

Seite 3
MDD
Eingang 24 V DC 
Ausgang ± 10 V DC


Sowas in etwa?


----------



## Markus (14 Mai 2007)

super! danke dir!
wo hast du nur dieses pdf gefunden? naja egal - habs ja...

kann mir noch wer einen ca. listenpreis sagen? habe hier keinen katalog von murr...

von anderen herstellern (am liebsten siemens) gibt es sowas nicht?

brauche das ding zu versorgung von potentiometern die ich mit der sps einlese, kleiner tipp am rande:
10V versorgung kann man sich im notfall auch mit einem freien analogausgang basteln.


----------



## eYe (14 Mai 2007)

> Murr DC/DC_Wandler 10VDC 85658 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_MDD 0,5-24/+-10V 2x250 mA 5W_
> [/FONT]               [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Verpackungsgroesse 1 ST.[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...



Quelle: http://www.versandhaus-wittmann.de/shop4/c350.html

Nur mal so als Richtung, wird es sicher noch günstiger geben...


Die PDF habe ich im Onlinekatalog gefunden. 
-->http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/
-->Oben Produkte
-->Online-Produktkatalog
-->Unten bei 4. Wandler/Gleichrichter
-->4.8 Wandler/Gleichrichter (Seite 3)

schöne Grüße, eYe


----------



## lefrog (14 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich kann von Siemens noch die
6EP1353-2BA00 
einschmeißen... bei der kann man die Ausgangsspannung von 3 bis 52V einstellen, Listenprei um die 165€.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## edi (14 Mai 2007)

> Ich kann von Siemens noch die 6EP1353-2BA00 einschmeißen


 
Die hat aber 230 V Eingangsspannung ( glaube ich ).. er hat aber DC/DC Wandler 24 V auf 10 V gesucht....


----------



## Markus (14 Mai 2007)

edi schrieb:


> Die hat aber 230 V Eingangsspannung ( glaube ich ).. er hat aber DC/DC Wandler 24 V auf 10 V gesucht....


 

upps...
darf natürlich auch gerne mit 230V sein...


----------



## knabi (15 Mai 2007)

Die SITOP-Power Flexi ist wohl etwas überdimensioniert, um Potis zu versorgen. Dat Ding hat immerhin 10A Ausgangsstrom und ist ein ziemlicher Klotz.
Wenn's um kleinere Ströme geht (<1A) und die 24V eh' schon vorhanden sind, würde ich einfach einen 7810 bei Conrad oder RS kaufen, auf einen kleinen Kühlkörper schrauben, Hutschienengehäuse drüber, fertich...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## zotos (15 Mai 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn's um kleinere Ströme geht (<1A) und die 24V eh' schon vorhanden sind, würde ich einfach einen 7810 bei Conrad oder RS kaufen, auf einen kleinen Kühlkörper schrauben, Hutschienengehäuse drüber, fertich...
> ...




Also das würde ich nicht machen. 
Obwohl das Uhltronix Logo auf einem Gehäuse von einem Netzteil das man nur von dort bekommt schon cool ist ;o)
Aber ich glaube das es Mehrprobleme mit sich bringt als man denkt.

Dann lieber zu einem 10V Netzteil greifen phoenixcontact.de hat sowas auch im Programm (230VAC/10-15VDC Einstellbar).

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=171175121&parentUID=205681


----------



## PeterEF (15 Mai 2007)

Die von mir bevorzugte Variante sind fertige Sollwertgeber mit 24V-Speisung und 0..10V Ausgang, z.B. von Rinck. 

Die Teile kommen fertig mit Skala, auf Wunsch auch beliebig beschriftet und man muß nicht noch ein extra Netzteil vorsehen.


----------



## knabi (15 Mai 2007)

Wie gesagt: Ich spreche nicht davon, ein ganzes Netzteil zu bauen, sondern den erwähnten DC/DC-Konverter: 24V DC in 10V DC wandeln. Und das geht wirklich ohne Probleme mit so einem Festspannungsregler. Der von Dir erwähnte "Nebeneffekt" eines "eigenen" Hutschienengerätes mit eigenem Logo wirkt bei manchen Kunden übrigens wirklich gut ;-).

Kleinere Schaltungen, die es entweder nicht oder nur sehr teuer käuflich zu erwerben gibt, bauen wir schon mal selber - die Betonung liegt hier auf "bauen", nicht "basteln"  .
Aber natürlich tut's auch ein fertiges Teil.

Gruß

Holger


----------

